# Any important things to know about ponds?



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

I'm helping someone set up a pond next week. What types of fish can you put in ponds other than goldfish and koi? Are there any good ways to tell how many fish should be an a pond? I really don't know anything about ponds...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

you can also keep some native species such as bluegill or sunfish or bullheads...but it all depends on how big the pond is...for year round the depth is relative to where you live..the farther south the more shallow it can be...being in New York i would suggest at least 4 ft. deep...


----------

